
Ask HN: What tech/dev conferences are you looking most forward to in 2016? - MIKarlsen
Soon graduating, and wanting to know where some of the most interesting conferences and networking opportunities are, I&#x27;d like to know which ones you are looking forward to the most, and perhaps why?
======
password03
For me I would love to hit up the GoLang conference here in London, UK. <
[http://golanguk.com](http://golanguk.com) >

I started learning Go back in November and loving it so far.

